# Brisket Time



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Well it is Super Bowl weekend. Time to fire up the smoker and practice some of Aarons methods. Watched the videos on trimming and wrapping so I am ready to go. Man he takes a lot of meat off of a brisket before he cooks.
Have a nice choice grade brisket to start with. Will post some pics as I go. :brew:


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

:cheers::cheers:

:texasflag

I can't wait ta see all the PICS!!!!! Mouth is wader'n!!!!!!


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

hav not read his book, but we used to trim all our briskets before cooking and had problems with them drying out and from info on this site and another site quit this, we wash them season and let them soak for a day before we cook. we have cooked fat side up, fat side down , we usually smoke for around 6 hrs. then wrap and cook until they FORK tender around 170 deg to 190 deg. Take off pit let rest, we just cooked 14 for a funeral service at our church took off pit at 180 deg put in igloos until next morn sliced, put in pans with lids and put in warmers until served.. just my 2cents we all have our preferred methods

Good luck and may GOD bless


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Aaron Franklin has some very good info in his book. His videos are also very helpful. When you can watch him do what he talks about in the book it makes a lot more sense. And he tells you, this is the way he does it and why. But he also says this is not the only way, everybody has their own take on smoking meat.
I am using a lot of his methods but not 100%, I still have some of my own ideas of how to do it.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Foil or butcher paper?....


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Thereâ€™s a lot a variation on cookers, offsets, pellets, reverse, ceramics, it might be hard to have a sure fire formula that works for them all. 

I do like to remove most of the extra thick fat off the cap before the cook than deal with it after. A thin layer of fat works for me. I donâ€™t really square up my briskets on the trim so much as Aaron Franklin does in his book. I just get rid of thick hunks of fat and try to pick a brisket that doesnâ€™t have that so bad to begin with. 

Iâ€™m not always wanting just salt and pepper as a rub either. 

Iâ€™ve had some restaurant brisket I havenâ€™t cared for usually because it was dry or a little steamed roast beef tasting. 

The worst one I made was due to being rushed for a dinner deadline and it came out too firm for my tastes. 

I do like Aaronâ€™s test for texture the way he holds the meat where it doesnâ€™t fall apart but is loose and jiggly. Thatâ€™s how I like mine to come out. And for me, the internal temperature has to get to what he spells out in his book and it might vary a bit from brisket to brisket but itâ€™s always above 190 before pulling. And the brisket needs to rest a long time before slicing. 

A good dark flavorful bark, good smoke flavor that isnâ€™t so much it tastes like a log, tender and moist meat, no big hunks of fat to wade through especially on the cooked cap, no or minimal steamed or roast beef flavors, thatâ€™s the kind of brisket I like. Thereâ€™s surely lots of ways and cookers that can take one there.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

A few picks of the start. Brisket is trimmed, slathered and seasoned.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

8 hours into the cook, 250 - 275, finally hit the 205 mark. Wrapped it in butcher paper at 6 hrs. when it broke the stall. Sliced one piece off last night about 11:30 when it finally cooled to 140. Dam it was good. Has a nice bark and taste, will post pics when I slice it today...........
GO BRADY!!


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks perfect.


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

Man I am drooling. Makes me want to fire my smoker up!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

It was a crappy piece of meat. My wife should not shop for briskets. But it turned out great.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Ok, it was time to eat. My Super Bowl meal for my losing team.


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

Looks good, but how was it? Moist or Dry? 

Fixens look good!!! :dance:


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

The flat end was just on the dry side a little. I haven't cut in the thicker point end yet. But it was very tender, just cut it with my fork. The taste was very good also. Not smokey and I like wrapping in the paper a lot better than the foil.


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

*Brisket*

What I have found out, and many of you also found, is that the thermometer on the pit is not accurate. I put a dual thermometer on the cooking level and in the meat. The temp on the cooking level was 30 degrees higher than the cooker thermometer was reading. I have told my friends about this and they confirmed these results. Just sayin. Anyone that is serious about cooking should check the accuracy of the thermometer.


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

*Brisket*

Temperature is everything.


----------

